# 2001 A6 Auto - gear selector - Problem - 2.5 V6 Tdi Quattro Avant



## sharpester25 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok ... So first post chapps ... 

So i have had a little problem with the gear selector ..

1st i parked the car half way on a curb with both front wheels . put it into park . car rolled back off the kerb and i didn't think nothing of it ... came back to car later and stuck in park :facepalm:... so all the brake peddle solenoids working correctly ect:thumbup: ... then i remembered it rolling back a little and knew it was to do with this. So being in a rush tried forcing it out of park in which i moved the gear lever but still in park ... out with the jack lifted the car wheels turned and car came out of park ... happy days ... :laugh:

Now the problem is i have managed to somehow put the gear lever out of sink with what gear it is in ... I.E in P want to select R .. Have to move it to D ... then want D have to move it back to 2 ... it is only out of sink in this direction (moving back ) so going from D to R moving lever forwards no problem ... i take it that forcing the lever has moved some sort of adjuster any help plus a tech drawing to tell me how to adjust this will be very much app ... thanks in advance Paul


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The selector uses a cable to control the transmission. The cable attaches to a lever on the left hand side cunningly hidden by the gearbox mount, just behind the CV joint. I'm guessing that you have either bent the lever or damaged the cable. I think there is a thread on the end of the cable so you can adjust it, but I don't think you will have changed that unless the thread has stripped. The lever is bolted to a splined shaft, so its extremely unlikely that is damaged, and the shaft goes through the multifunction switch which controls the TCU.

Its nigh on impossible to get to with everything in one piece. You'll need to remove the downpipe, then support the gearbox from underneath & remove the mount & heat shield. It'll have to be done from underneath obviously.

You can see the multifunction switch in this pic and just above it is the lever with the ball on the end for the cable to attach to:










(this is an FWD version, but yours is exactly the same except it has an output for the propshaft)

At the right hand side you can see two bosses where the cable bolts on, and above the multifunction switch you can also see one of the bosses that the mount is attached to.

Its not going to be a fun job :sly:


----------



## sharpester25 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot for this information ... mine is a 4x4 so exactly the same was not to sure about it being a cable or not ... before i start underneath the car is it possible that it could be at the lever end of the cable ????


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The only difference between FWD and Q versions of this transmission is at the right hand side of the pic where you can see the end casing. Yours has a transfer box with a torsen diff there instead of the casing :thumbup:

I can't really concieve how hard you must have heaved on the shifter to bend part of the assembly because its all pretty stout bits of steel. I guess its just as feasible you could have bent the shifter itself rather than anything at the other end. Really though you need to be hoping its at the transmission end, because the shifter assembly comes out of the bottom of the tunnel which means the whole exhaust, propshaft and heat shields have to come off before you can get it out :what:


----------



## sharpester25 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Oh WoW*

I am so unlucky it will be the hardest option i am sure lol ... will let you all know how i get on T Y


----------



## sharpester25 (Feb 10, 2012)

*i need more help*

i need more info like is there an emergency way to get the car out of park ??? also if ? as i cannot see if anything is bent or broken on the cable side of things ... is it possible to be a gearbox failure??? a little worried as now gearbox is now permanently stuck in park :banghead: so i cant even get it to a garage to get on a ramp to have a look :banghead:


----------



## CAL16V (Oct 7, 2012)

sorry to bring up an old thread, i have the same problem with my 2000 Bora v5 auto gearbox and was wondering if this fixed it. Just randomly started doing it

going down the gearstock teh gears are out of alignment, ie Drive is park reverse if neutral ect.

if i go all the way down to gear 1, this indicates on the dash as being gear 3 and going up all teh gears match up 1 = gear 3, 2 = gear 3, 3 = gear 3, d = drive, n = neutral, r = reverse and p = park.


any ideas? thinking linkage too??


----------

